# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Smartphone nào tốt nhất trong tầm giá dưới 4tr5

## seovg

Đối với các Smartphone phổ thông hiện tại có rất nhiều hãng sản xuất đánh vào dòng sản phẩm này có thể nói tới là *ASUS, Lenovo, Sony, SAMSUNG*... mỗi hãng đều có thế mạnh riêng và thâm niên riêng trong ngành công nghệ sản xuất các sản phẩm thuộc phân khúc này bởi thế lựa chọn của người tiêu dùng thật sự rất khó khăn. Bài viết này sẽ nhằm so sánh đánh giá từng dòng sản phẩm trong từng mức giá khác nhau để mọi người có cái nhìn khái quát hơn trong việc lựa chọn 1 chiếc điện thoại phổ thông phù hợp với nhu cầu của mình.


​
Sản phẩm để cân đo đong đếm ở đây sẽ dùng là *Zenfone Laser*, *SAMSUNG Galaxy E5*, *HTC Desire 620G*, *LG Magna*, *Lenovo P1m*, *Zenfone Go* tất cả các sản phẩm này đều có mức giá là 3tr6 đến 4tr5.


*Đối với thiết kế.* Ở các dòng sản phẩm thuộc phân khúc này mỗi hãng đi theo 1 hướng riêng đặc trưng của mình, *SAMSUNG* thì thiết kế cho mình máy vẫn là vỏ nhựa nhưng là nguyên khối nhìn khá vuông vắn bo tròn các góc và máy mỏng đi để thu hút vẻ lịch lãm bên ngoài. Nhìn máy có vẻ đẹp nhưng phần camera quá to khiến máy mất đi đôi chút vẻ đẹp đó ngay từ cái nhìn đầu tiên.


​
*ASUS* thì lại đi theo thiết kế Zen theo lý thuyết là phù hợp với người sử dụng hiện nay smartphone to và vừa lòng bàn tay, bởi thế các máy của *ASUS* như *Zenfone Lase*r và Go vát cong phía sau để phù hợp với tay cầm hơn như thế lợi thế là khi cầm trên tay rất vừa vặn và dễ chịu đối với bàn tay ta còn khi bỏ xuống thì máy có vẻ bập bênh không vững. Thiết kế như vậy có vẻ như đẹp và sang trọng hơn khi ta cầm sản phẩm thay vì bỏ sản phẩm trên 1 mặt phẳng. Một chi tiết khác biệt là các sản phẩm của *ASUS* luôn có phần mặt trước màu đen còn phần mặt sau màu sắc mới thay đổi, viền trên và dưới cũng mỏng hơn các sản phẩm của hãng khác nhằm tiếc kiệm tối đa màn hình.



​Lenovo thì lại cho các sản phẩm một thiết kế đơn giản, giống như truyền thống các sản phẫm trong phân cũng này cũng không khác là bao cũng vát đi các góc khung nhôm 2 dải loa phía dưới giống như các sản phẩm của Apple mặt sau làm bằng nhựa nhìn không hài hòa so với phần khung và trước máy nhìn sản phẩm chỉ ở mức trung bình không quá sang trọng.


​
Còn đối với các dòng *HTC Desire* cũng vậy thiết kế có phần đơn giản không có gì mới lạ vẫn 2 dải loa trước mặt máy logo HTC trước mặt máy, vỏ nhựa viền máy hơi cong về phía trước khi vát phía trên và phía dưới, 2 dải nhựa phía trên và phía dưới được thiết kế phù hợp với vỏ máy chỉ có phần màn hình là thay đổi đôi chút. Nhìn chung các sản phẩm thuộc phân khúc này của HTC không quá cầu kỳ đơn giản và không quá bắt mắt về thiết kế bên ngoài.


​
Còn lại *LG* hãng sản xuất chú trọng đến phần cứng và vẻ ngoài của sản phẩm. Tuy không có vẻ đẹ như các hãng sản xuất khác nhưng LG lại có những cái độc riêng chỉ nói đến LG magna đã là 1 điều đặc biệt màn hình và cả chiếc điện thoại cong cho thấy hãng này luôn tạo ra sự sáng tạo nhưng nhiều khi lại mang lại hiệu quả trái chiều. Máy cong ra phía trước kèm theo 2 viền trên dưới dày, thiết kế máy cũng dày làm cho sản phẩm này kém cạnh hơn các sản phẩm cùng phân khúc.


​
*Về cấu hình*, *SAMSUNG Galaxy E5* và *Zenfone Laser* đều sử dụng chip Snapdragon 410 1.2Ghz 4 nhân và sử dụng chip đồ họa Adreno 306, Galaxy E5 thì sử dụng RAM 1.5Ghz còn Zenfone Laser thì sử dụng RAM 2GB, bộ nhớ trong 16GB nhưng tầm giá chênh lệch của 2 sản phẩm này lên tới 500K.


​
Các sản phẩm còn lại sử dụng chip Mediatek như *HTC Desire 620G* sử dụng chip MT6592 8 nhân 1.7Ghz, RAM 1GB cùng chip đồ họa Mali 450MP, *LG manga* thì sử dụng chip MT6582 1.3Ghz 4 nhân cùng RAM 1GB, chip đồ họa Mali 400MP, *Lenovo Viber P1m* thì sử dụng chip MT6735 4 nhân 1Ghz, RAM 2GB chip đồ họa Mali T720, còn lại Zenfone Go sử dụng chip MT6580 1.3Ghz 4 nhân với RAM 2GB chip đồ họa Mali 400MP.


​
Nhìn chung khi đánh giá về cấu hình ta có thể trong mức giá từ 3 đến 4tr5 có thể dễ nhận thấy các dòng Zenfone của *ASUS* vượt trội hơn hẳn đứng đầu trong top này là Zenfone Laser với dòng Snapdragon 410, RAm 2GB và nhân đồ họa Adreno 306.


*Hiển thị màn hình*, Tất cả các dòng sản phẩm này đều có độ phân giải HD 720p 5 inch, mật độ điểm ảnh màn hình là 294ppi. Điểm khác biệt chính là tấm nền làm nên màn hình, ở* Zenfone laser*, *LG magna*,* Lenovo P1m*, *Zenfone Go* thì tấm nền sử dụng là IPS LCD còn S*AMSUNG Galaxy E5* thì sử dụng màn hình Super AMOLED, *HTC Desire 620G* thì sử dụng Super LCD bởi thế mà chất lượng màn hình giữa các sản phẩm này có sự thay đổi đáng kể khi ta sử dụng. Đối với IPS màn hình hiển thị này cho cảm giác nhìn đỡ chói mắt hơn các màu sấc hiển thị tốt hơn góc nhìn của màn hình cũng được mở rộng hơn nhiều.


​
Bởi thế khi lựa chọn sử dụng sản phẩm thuộc phân cấp này cũng có thể chú ý đến màn hình sử dụng của sản phẩm, nếu màn hình tốt sẽ cho 1 chất lượng hình ảnh hiển thị tốt hơn nhiều.


*Hiệu Năng,* Tùy vào mỗi dòng Chip tích hợp trong từng sản phẩm mà hiệu năng cũng khác nhau nếu so sánh quá nhiều bằng phần mềm thì có thể không chinh xác cho lắm mà phải qua trải nghiệm thực tế của sản phẩm nhưng dưới đây hãy xem xét 1 số quá trình benchmark để dựa trên cấu hình, dòng chip mà có thề đánh giá 1 phần nào đó.











​
Đối với dòng chip Snapdragon 410 4 nhân thì khả năng xử lý của nó là tốt nhất trong mức giá này, dòng chip ngang ngửa với Snapdragon 410 của *Zenfone Laser* 2GB RAM và SAMSUNG Galaxy E5 1.5GB RAM có thể chỉ là MT6582 8 nhân của *LG magna* 1GB RAM mà thôi hiệu năng xử lý có thể thấy được trên Antutu là vào khoảng hơn 20 nghìn điểm, và Geekbench vào khoảng hơn 800 điểm với multicore. Còn đối với các dòng chip mediatek 4 nhân MT6735 hay MT6592, MT6580 khả năng xử lý đo bằng Antutu chỉ vào khoảng 17, 18 nghìn điểm mà thôi.


​
Bởi thế nếu xét về xử lý các dòng chip của Snapdragon 410 4 nhân vẫn tỏ ra khá vượt trội so với phần còn lại của các dòng chip Mediatek mặc dù các dòngchip này dành cho phân khúc phổ thông.


*Camera,*  Ở phần camera E5 và *Desire 602G*, *Magna*, *Zenfone Go*, *Viber P1m* đều chỉ được trang bị camera sau 8MP 3264 x 2448 pixels, autofocus, LED flash, Geo-tagging, touch focus, face detection, panorama... quay được video 1080p với 30fps chỉ duy nhất Zenfone Laser mới được trang bị camera 13MP và lấy nét bằng laser mà thôi.





​
Camera trước thì các sản phẩm này đều trang bị camera 5MP autofocus và chỉ *Zenfone Go* là trang bị 2MP camera trước.
Nếu nới về camera độ phân giải thì dường như *Zenfone Laser* vượt trội hơn hẳn và được trang bị cả cảm biến laser để lấy nét điều này khiến cho *zenfone laser* chiếm ưu thế hơn các sản phẩm khác.


*Pin,* là 1 phần quan trọng trong hoạt động của máy và duy nhất sản phẩm *Viber P1m* được trang bị Pin 4000mAh còn *Zenfone Laser*,* Galaxy E5* trang bị Pin 2400, LG magna thì trang bị Pin 2500 còn lại sản phẩm trang bị Pin thấp nhất là* Zenfone Go* với dung lượng 2000mAh.


​
Chỉ cần nhìn vào thông số Pin ta có thể nhận thấy sản phẩm nào cho hoạt động trong thời gian lâu nhất và có thể nói là trâu nhất bởi thế mà ưu thế là chia đều cho các sản phẩm của các hãng.


*Giá thành,* đây chính là yếu tố mọi người rất quan tâm, với giá thành chênh lệch kha khá nên người sử dụng có thể tìm hiểu thêm và chọn cho mình 1 sản phẩm vừa phù hợp với giá tiền vừa có hiệu năng sử dụng cao nhất.


​
Với *SAMSUNG Galaxy E5* sản phẩm với mức giá 4tr5, mắc nhất trong các sản phẩm ở trên có thể thấy cũng chỉ nằm cùng tầm với *Zenfone laser* mà thôi bởi *Zenfone Laser* cùng cấu hình hơn RAM mà hiệu năng lại ngang bằng.* LG magna*, *HTC Desire 620G* và* lenovo P1m* cùng nằng trong tầm giá 3tr8 nhưng hiệu năng cấu hình cũng như khả năng sử dụng chỉ nằm cùng với *Zenfone Go* mức giá 3 triệu mà thôi.


Với tất cả những so sánh về các mặt trên có thể nhận thấy giá thành và cấu hình có sự chenh lệch khá lớn giữa các hãng với nhau tầm giá chênh lệch từ 300 đến 500 nghìn thậm chí là 700 nghìn nhưng hiệu năng sử dụng cũng như cấu hình có thể ngang ngửa nhau. Qua bài viết này mong rằng các bạn có thể tham khảo và chọn ra sản phẩm tốt nhất cho mình với mức giá phù hợp mà hiện năng lại tốt để sử dụng. Nếu như các bạn có khoảng 4tr có thể xem tới *Zenfone laser* vì quả thật qua các mặt so sánh không sản phẩm nào có thể qua được khi nằm trong mức giá này với *Zenfone Laser* từ cấu hình, màn hình, camera... còn nếu bạn có ít tiền hơn cũng có thể suy nghĩ tới *LG magna* hay *HTC Desire* hay thậm chí là *Zenfone Go*.
Chúc các bạn có cho mình những lựa chọn ưng ý khi quyết định tậu cho mình 1 chiếc điện thoại trong mức giá này.

----------


## duongland88

*Trả lời: Smartphone nào tốt nhất trong tầm giá dưới 4tr5*

thiết kế ko đẹp bằng nhưng cấu hình thì ngon và giá tốt quá đúng là top 1 trong 5 con này luôn rồi còn gì không thể so sánh thế này được ông asus làm cho smartphone càng ngày càng rẻ ?

----------

